# Wal Mart is horrible!



## rainbowmissy (May 12, 2011)

I visited the fish section at my local Wal Mart today, looking for some decorations for Hedwig, and I decided to take a quick look at the betta fish. 

Every single one was sick.
There was only ten of them, and all of them had fin rot, one had dropsy, and one of them.. I almost cried. He was so pretty, but he was _covered _with this white stuff all over, he had fin rot, and seemed to be moments from death. 

So when an employee finally came over, I showed her the fish.
The one fish that had that icky stuff all over him, she just shoved the container under a sink. 
And she just ignored all the rest. 

There was a whole entire shelf of medications right next to them! 
And how hard is it to change their water!?

I'm just so mad!

:evil:


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

I know right!!!! Its horrifying!


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah walmart is beyond bad!


----------



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

I feel soooo sorry for those bettas at Wal*Mart! 2 of mine are Wal*Mart rescues. Another person on the forum asked: "Why do you call them "rescues"?" That's why!!!! They aren't taken care of properly. Poor fish. :-(


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm so glad I saved Sequin and Annabelle from such a horrible fate. They are my Wal*Mart babies, and the feistiest fish I have. I think I'm going to get my next fish from Wal*Mart. Sure, it will be replaced by another fish, but so would a dead one! I'd rather save them from death than make a "statement" that really won't do much.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Exactly! Akira was my first WalMart rescue and Maka was my second. This is why we call them WalMart rescues because no one takes care of them until we step in.

Hell a walmart employee pretty much hates my guts.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

^ so true. But I wish walmart wont sell fish...


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

One of the Wal*Marts near me completely stopped selling fish because they were remodeling themselves into a Super Wal*Mart. That made me so happy. They hadn't had Bettas since Christmas, which was awesome.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

I thought most super walmarts sold fish?


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I think (and really hope) that my wal mart has stopped selling bettas. the last time I went there wasn't a single betta there, and the time before that, only cup was one poor dead little female >_<


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Maybe they do, but the way they were remodeling, the tanks and sinks had to go.


----------



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

(To Tisia's post) :BIGweepy::shake: *Sniff*


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i'm glad i saved King Steve. he was the VERY LAST betta my local walmart sold! the only other one, was a long-dead veil who must have been shoved in the back, behind the huge boxes with the fancy-pants tanks, because he was fuzzy. >3> of course, being my cheap-o self, i swapped their lids. sshhhhh. xD i GOT to get pics of King Steve! he's a totally different betta, from the shy little steel-blue CT with bad fin rot i brought home! <3


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

oh well, if they keep their fungus fish in death traps, im glad u swapped the lids.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Neil D said:


> oh well, if they keep their fungus fish in death traps, im glad u swapped the lids.


x: honestly, i just didn't feel like paying almost $9 for King Steve. veils are exactly $5, crowns are about $3 more. xD besides, buying King Steve didn't tell them to buy more bettas. cause they're remodeling and getting TONS of new tanks. that i wanna see sooooooo bad. Dx


----------



## oaken (May 24, 2011)

My WallMarts don't sell fish... But, they are across the street from a PetCo, so that might be why? 

(It makes me VERY happy to see so many people that rescue these fish!!)


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm so glad I've never seen a wal mart with bettas. Maybe it's a Canada thing?


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

I work at a Walmart and its reletively new. We dont have bettas yet but we have mods for them with an emtpy space. When we get them I am gonna ask permission from my manager if I can take care of them and give them water changes. I wont let them get sick or have cloudy water!!! : ) They will get good food too!!! no flake crap.


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Oooohh... my Petsmart is JUST as bad if not worse. 

Ooooh I ALMOST BOUGHT one... it was..... *Cries* SOOOO PRETTTTY! Was a shiny blue with a very long wispy tail... I think It might have been a spade tail actually. He was the only active one and dang if my friends phone hadn't of rang and called him to leave I ALMOST had my hooks in my friend to buy the betta (He's competent enough to be caring).


----------



## DeadMemories92 (Dec 13, 2010)

Just saved my little man today. Only fish left on the whole rack. He was clearly in decent shape but nobody wanted him due to his water. 

Pictures/info:
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=71536
They hire idiots to work there.


----------



## DeadMemories92 (Dec 13, 2010)

Larsa said:


> I work at a Walmart and its reletively new. We dont have bettas yet but we have mods for them with an emtpy space. When we get them I am gonna ask permission from my manager if I can take care of them and give them water changes. I wont let them get sick or have cloudy water!!! : ) They will get good food too!!! no flake crap.



My new hero. :-D


----------



## Seka (Apr 20, 2011)

I went to my local walmart and looked at the bettas. The water was so icky brown you couldn't even see them in the cups. I talked to the person responsible for the pet department (all of two aisles), and she told me that if she changes the water, she can get fired because it's too time consuming. She said someone comes every other week or so to change the water. So they need a special person to do that?! Ridiculous...

And yes, some of the bettas were dead.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Thankfully the water at my petstores and walmarts are pretty clean.


----------



## Irish Johnny (May 16, 2011)

The union at my job blackballed WalMart, so I wont go in any of them. They have the reputation of treating their employees like crap, so I doubt their Bettas get treated any better.


----------



## SashimiBetta (May 7, 2011)

*Here is a story of when they killed my Betta:*

Back when I was 7 years old, I wanted a puppy. My mother would always tell me that I must show her that I have responsibility. So to prove it, I had to prove that I can care for a Betta for at least 2 years. So I started doing some research. (i love researching.)

We never got a chance to go to my LFS, so we all just waited a while. & my mom had to go buy something at Wal-Mart, and she took me and my sister. When we all got there we saw a fish section, so me and my sister went to go get my Betta! 

By this time, I knew all the basics and I knew that Bettas couldn't be together, and they need to be fed pellets rather than flakes (etc.,). So, my sister was watching me pick out mine and she wanted one. So we both gave the Bettas to the fish guy and said "we want these boys". He replied, "I will leave these at the cashier so when you check out, they will be fine and comfortable.

So, once my mom was done her shopping we all went to the cashier to meet our fishes. & guess what, for some STUPID reason, I guess he wanted to save a container, he decided to plop the Betta in the same container as the other betta and when the cashier gave them to us...They were dead. I was 7, so I cried.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

AWWWWWWWW! that huge son of a (insert here)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! God that made me mad! grrrr.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

SashimiBetta said:


> *Here is a story of when they killed my Betta:*
> 
> Back when I was 7 years old, I wanted a puppy. My mother would always tell me that I must show her that I have responsibility. So to prove it, I had to prove that I can care for a Betta for at least 2 years. So I started doing some research. (i love researching.)
> 
> ...


 That is absolutely awful! Did your mom yell at the guy?


----------



## BettaRepublic (May 22, 2011)

Wal-Mart is SO mean!!! I'll never buy from them AGAIN!!! I wish we could sue them. Wait...mabye we can! for teh fish!!


----------



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

SashimiBetta said:


> *Here is a story of when they killed my Betta:*
> 
> Back when I was 7 years old, I wanted a puppy. My mother would always tell me that I must show her that I have responsibility. So to prove it, I had to prove that I can care for a Betta for at least 2 years. So I started doing some research. (i love researching.)
> 
> ...


I would have made them GIVE me 2, as compensation. Ans BettaRepublic...LET"S DO IT!!! Down with Wal*Marts betta abuse!!:twisted:


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

We shall start a Down with Wal-Mart Declaration!


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

I'll never buy fish from walmart. Every time I go, I check out the fish. Not just the betta, but ALL of their fish are sickly. It's really pathetic.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't go to wall mart very often, and never go to the fish section, but next time I do I'm going to see if they treat the Bettas alright and complain if they don't


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

I wish they had a like button on here like facebook lol. I'd like your post, copperarabian xD


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

I saved Ratchet from walmart as well as a giant female. Ratchet was literally on his side on the bottom of his cup when I bought him. He was breathing very heavily, lethargic, and it didn't seem like he could swim very well. I didn't think he was going to make it through the night, but he's doing fine just 2 days afterwards. All he needed was clean water and some food.

I've never gotten a betta anywhere else other than Walmart because I feel so sorry for them. My last pair lived probably 6 years before dying of old age and all they needed was clean water and food as well.

Walmart takes horrendous care of their fish. whenever I look in the fish section there are always mass amounts of decomposing bodies and dying fish. There's also no gravel on the bottom of their tanks and no fake or real plants at all.

My local Petsmart definitely takes much better care of all of their fish.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I had hoped that my wal mart was stopping selling bettas, but today when I went in it turns out they hadn't >_< they were all actually in pretty decent shape, they may have just come in recently though. someone had stacked a few of the cups on top of each other >_< for some reason they were on the same shelves as they use for decorations, instead of the ones that are only high enough for 1 cup high that they usually use, there was random junk on those instead.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

D: i hope everyone's walmart stops selling bettas, like mine did. i haven't been there in a few weeks, though. hopefully, they stick with the plans taped to the shelves. there was NO room for bettas!


----------



## Garth13 (Apr 4, 2011)

I went to one of the bigger Walmarts in Denver today expecting to see tons of sickly Bettas, but to my surprise they didn't have any live fish!!!!!!!:-D So kudos to that Walmart. 







*Plus they had a vintage Luke Skywalker toy so they get double kudos for that one:-D*


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

One of my Wal*Marts just got a huge amount of new "Betta" tanks, cubes, and bowls. Not just a new shipment, but TONS of new stuff geared toward Bettas. I guess they aren't planning on stopping anytime soon.


----------



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

I will give them one thing though. Their cups are a bit bigger than other stores(PetSmart, PetCo etc.) Not a big plus. :/


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

NOt here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The cups in petco are waaaaaaaaaaay larger...


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Yeah and Petsmart cups are like the size of a Cheese Wiz container. Kai was the only one besides the females who could move in it because of his size.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I like to go to walmarts that treat their fish like crap and bust out some of their (cheaper) larger tupperware from that aisle, rinse them, and put the fish into those.

They're furious.

I dont care. I tell them Ill call the health dept if they give me trouble, and they back off.

Now, theyre WAY better about it, they clean them more often and have less stock and more (better) products. Im that annoying chick that wont go away, sure...But Im effectively annoying.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

PewPewPew said:


> I like to go to walmarts that treat their fish like crap and bust out some of their (cheaper) larger tupperware from that aisle, rinse them, and put the fish into those.
> 
> They're furious.
> 
> ...


For this, I love you. You are AWESOME! I'd never have the guts to do that. I'm a chicken. Buck-AW!!!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Ohh, I get scared too! But If theyre not the type to back off, I have the money to pay for the tupperware and keep the labels and pay for them. (A lot like when people get a soda and start to drink before paying, but eventually pay)

Only had that happen once, though. I get the cruddier containers, the $2 for like 4 ones. Theyre fine for the shorter time the fish are in them.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

PewPewPew said:


> Ohh, I get scared too! But If theyre not the type to back off, I have the money to pay for the tupperware and keep the labels and pay for them. (A lot like when people get a soda and start to drink before paying, but eventually pay)
> 
> Only had that happen once, though. I get the cruddier containers, the $2 for like 4 ones. Theyre fine for the shorter time the fish are in them.


I saw a completely empty Betta cup the other day at Wal*Mart. I wonder if someone transferred them into a clean tupperware or something. Well, it still had water in it, so I don't know. Maybe someone demanded a bag with clean water?


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Maybe! Sometimes, the ones by me will give you the bags like they have other fish in by request. I like these, because I have my own bobbing cups (bigger tupperware, Alle's too big for his walmart cup!), because theyre THICK and great for car transport!


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Is it wrong that I want to secretly bag a 'betta first aid kit' with water conditioner, Kai's old cup and one of those heating pads for back pains and start doing waterchanges on the WalMart betta's? I'm fifteen but not afraid to pwn their butts or threaten to call corporate. I'm already taking my camera half the time and taking the pictures of those poor things.

My Petco's gotten worse though. One little female had fin-rot so badly it became body rot. One HM had bitten his own tail in half (I saw him just settling after doing it. He was gorgeous a white half moon but his fins were just tattered.)

I think if I go there I may ask mom if it would be morally wrong to buy a vase and a heater from other places set it up somewhere nice and go back and switch lids on a HM or a PK and walk out with it after paying.

I know my mom won't go for it since she doesn't believe in Counter Buddies as of yet...I know though that if I have to I'll save another betta. Even if it's a WalMart betta my WalMart get's too many beautfiul betta's to let them sit there and rot.


----------



## BettaBuddi1221 (Jul 21, 2010)

WalMart is obviously a problem. Has anyone started a pention for the bettas. Something needs to be done.


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Yeah, I agree, my Wal-Mart is the same
way, shame, shame, I am super angry with them, they
Never care for them, infuriating!


----------



## RnB (Jun 10, 2011)

Don't buy from Walmart, That rewards their cruelty. Second, if you are going to rescue them, Steal them. Just because you aren't buying doesn't mean you can't save them. And Finally, report their cruelty; Here's a link with instructions (http://www.aspca.org/fight-animal-cruelty/report-animal-cruelty.aspx). Some agencies might not take it seriously, but if you are a squeaky wheel and provide enough evidence, they are required by law to act. 

*RnB in no way supports the theft of 'property' from retail stores in any way, shape, or form.*
(Had to throw that in there ;D)


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Um for the record a lot of us have tried stuff like that and the response is usually: "It's just a fish." Until I start telling them how my betta's colored up amazingly and how happy they are. If I find more sick fish at my WalMart...I'm telling them off on what they did wrong that killed my little girl. Besides stealing property is becoming just as bad as them especially as most of us have our tanks maxed out and are on our last tank legs.


----------



## RnB (Jun 10, 2011)

Arashi Takamine said:


> Um for the record a lot of us have tried stuff like that and the response is usually: "It's just a fish." Until I start telling them how my betta's colored up amazingly and how happy they are. If I find more sick fish at my WalMart...I'm telling them off on what they did wrong that killed my little girl. Besides stealing property is becoming just as bad as them especially as most of us have our tanks maxed out and are on our last tank legs.


Woooooooaaahhh Nelley! Calm down, I am just pointing out a possibility. Also, an Agency can say anything they want, but all police departments have dedicated animal cruelty units, if you live in a town with more than 30,000 people (most of the time.). If you talk to the right people, and give them enough evidence and are persistent enough, Walmart will get a visit and a Citation. A Walmart in my town was fined 20,000 dollars for animal cruelty to fish, now no Walmart within the tri-county area carries fish. (Thank god.)

The point is, If you want to do something about it, and really try to make a difference, you can. And I understand where you are coming from about not being able to sustain anymore fish, I do not blame you, My little Fabio has been a drain enough on my wallet and we've had him for 2 days. But by reporting a case of cruelty and following up every so often, you can and will make a difference. :-D

[EDITED for horrible grammar. xB ]


----------



## BrookeGrace (Apr 28, 2011)

Interesting thread. The Walmart in my town sold them for a long time and they rarely looked to be in good shape, of course. I found a few healthy ones that lived over a year (very long ago when I was a punky kid who kept them in goldfish bowls in freezing water and it's a miracle they lived that long)

When I went fish shopping awhile back, they didn't have them and still don't. I wonder if someone maybe did complain or report them because they used to have a lot on a nice display and I think they sold well.

So I went to another Walmart a half hour away and they have them, and again, all miserably hanging on for dear life. The one I bought didn't last long, partially because I had such a small tank but I thought it had to be better than the dirty little cup he was living in there. It's amazing how much they charge for ill, abused fish. The return/replacement policy is decent, but it would have to be considering how many of their fish are sick/dying.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

RnB said:


> Woooooooaaahhh Nelley! Calm down, I am just pointing out a possibility. Also, an Agency can say anything they want, but all police departments have dedicated animal cruelty units, if you live in a town with more than 30,000 people (most of the time.). If you talk to the right people, and give them enough evidence and are persistent enough, Walmart will get a visit and a Citation. A Walmart in my town was fined 20,000 dollars for animal cruelty to fish, now no Walmart within the tri-county area carries fish. (Thank god.)
> 
> The point is, If you want to do something about it, and really try to make a difference, you can. And I understand where you are coming from about not being able to sustain anymore fish, I do not blame you, My little Fabio has been a drain enough on my wallet and we've had him for 2 days. But by reporting a case of cruelty and following up every so often, you can and will make a difference. :-D
> 
> [EDITED for horrible grammar. xB ]


 Sorry I wasn't snapping or anything. I was just making an opinion. I complain to the manager nearly everytime. Hell the employee's now scatter when they see me coming.

Heck one of them mouthed off to me and my mom and I plan on making her job a living hell with how betta's need better care and heat. If I have to I'll resort to threatening to call corporate and telling them it's a health risk to the fish themselves and to children.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I finally went to my Wallmart and it was pretty depressing, but not just the Bettas  all the fish are in bare and often over stocked little tanks D: the Bettas didn't look to bad yet, but I think a new shipment must of come in  I ended up buying a Dragon Goby who I named Sanji


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, this IS an interesting thread. My Walmart doesn't have fish, thank goodness. My Petsmart does a decent job keeping the bettas' water changed. Once in awhile I find one or two dead ones and I take it to someone in the fish department and have them dispose of it.


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

My former math teacher had bought her betta fish from Walmart and told us, and I spoke before thinking and muttered under my breath, "Its gonna die" and she gave me a detention. But you know what? It died two weeks later. Such a shame, it was such a pretty halfmoon.


----------



## Tanni (Jun 17, 2011)

Wal-Mart has no business selling fish in general if they don't have the heart to treat them like living creatures. These fish deserve a much better home than what they have. It's a shame that "saving" those on stock will only pay for another to take it's place and suffer. The only chain store that I give business to regarding fish is Meijers because they're willing to learn how to better care for their fish and they always have them in great condition. If they see a fish that's going to die and they're sure that it is they save it the suffering and put it to rest the humane way. When a fish is in filthy environments they get an employee to clean it ASAP or they clean it themselves. I think that Wal-Mart should pay more attention to what Meijers does because they make a perfect example. Sadly, there's nothing much the customers can do to help save these wonderful creatures a slow and painful death. :-(


----------



## money1070 (Jun 19, 2011)

i agree walmart is bad at taking care of there animals i try to buy as much fish as i can from walmart and nurse them back to health


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

OK, I agree that some Walmarts take horrible care of their bettas, but I think telling people to steal is going a bit too far. There are two different ways to go about it: either you boycott their bettas, or you rescue who you can. Boycotting *might* work, depending on your area, but most likely it won't do much. There are ton of people who know how to care for bettas properly, but there are many more people who see them as decorations or as disposable pets to get their kids to shut up. Whatever, the choice is yours. 

It makes me sad to hear about people "giving the employees hell" about them, though. It's one thing if they're being nasty, like the case with Arashi, but yelling at an employee isn't going to help anything. From my understanding, some Walmarts don't even have anyone assigned to the fish section. Employees are given tasks, like stocking shelves, and if they took time from their assigned task to change water, they'd probably get fired. Their hands are tied. I have a sister and brother in law that work at Walmart, and they're two of the most kindhearted, hardworking people I know. I'm sorry, but if I heard about someone flipping out on them for something that isn't their job, I'd probably punch them in the face. They already have enough creeps to deal with. If you have a problem with the way things are, take it up with the people that give them things to do.


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Luckily my walmart takes DECENT care of their fish, only the ones who get sick get pushed to the back to die a sad death, but if they are healthy, they get their cup changed every couple of days and their cups are twice as big as my petsmarts cups nad 3x bigger then my petco's cup but overall petco is the BEST for me, their cups are small, but they dont overstock, they keep them on pretty stands, with separators between the cups and the waters changed daily. My walmart boy is healthy and had clean water when i got him luckily


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

I have good new for you guys to hear  I am an employee at walmart ( since I raise bettas I also hate "walmart betta torture" Our store 2918 was rated one of the best walmarts in america and I dont want any sad sh*tty bettas at my store. I saw there are new mods ( price tags ) for male bettas.I talked to one of my managers about how ppl protest about walmart bettas being treated horrible and I also mentioned im a betta enthusist ( cant spell ) I got permission from him to be the person who feeds them and does water changes. I am gonna go to petco and get them new life spectrum so they are vibrant and healthy so ppl buy them!! No bettas left behind!!! I should make care pamplets too but they prolly wont lemme... Also i will treat their warm- not cold or lukewarm, water ( walmart uses semi warm sink tap usually ) No one here has any idea when they are coming in though. I hope this make ya'll happier


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Good to hear from an actual employee


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Most of my bettas came from walmart with ammonia burns and missing fins :evil:
Petco used to be OK but in the past month they have really gone downhill. I showed them a ammonia test of a fish i got there who didnt survive the night, the reading was 4.0. The fish guy gave me ammonia lock and told me i need to condition my water!


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Wonderful to hear from an actual employee who cares.  Makes me relieved.


----------



## LynnsBettas (May 17, 2011)

Ahhhhh! Wal-Mart don't sell betta's if your gonna treat them like that! is it so hard for them just to do a simple water change?! If i had the money and space i would rescue everyone of the bettas in Wal-Mart.:redmad::BIGsad:


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

What kinda makes me mad about Walmarts is they stack the betta containers on top of each other and when stupid lil kids want to look at them they knock em over :'( :'( I also wish they had dividers for the males so they can rest instead of flare 24/7 for weeks...


----------



## Tanni (Jun 17, 2011)

Wal-Mart shouldn't sell fish if they can't take care of them. At our local Wal-Mart they take care of theirs and it's great to know that it isn't the only one who's taken the time to let an employee volunteer to care for them. It isn't that hard to do a water change. It makes me angry and sad because I've seen some Wal-Mart stores that are cleaning out the other fish and it's like they totally forget about the bettas because they don't clean them out. It's not fair. :-(


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

My walmart thankfully has not sold any live anything for several years, but they are remodeling now and I saw a sticker on the shelf by the aquarium supplies for "male betta". That was weeks ago and still no fish but Im crossing my fingers they will change they're minds.


----------



## iLovededYou (Jun 20, 2011)

The last time I went to my local wal-mart, they had absolutely no bettas. I was relieved. It's such a problem because they have so many different departments, a lot of the workers assigned to the fish area don't even have experience with them. I'm most satisfied with the Petcos I've seen. Even at Petsmart, they have them in smaller cups than they do at Petco, and the fish are swimming in practically pure medicine!


----------



## Xbxiii (Jun 6, 2011)

alot of people say that by buying from walmart your just continuing the cycle so your actually hurting them.. i say bullcrap.. walmart is going to RESTOCK there shelves when they r sold or when they die.. so by buying them at least there giving a chance to live...so i take my hat off to anyone who does a walmart rescue like i did.. i didnt even want a fish the night i went grocery shopping, lol .. but i cam home with 1


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

The walmart where i bought my male had clean big cups ( twice the size of petsmarts's and 3x the size of petcos) but had a bit too many bettas, all seemed in decent health though, yesterday i went in to buy some plants and looked where they usually are and there was NONE. Last week there were 28 and this week 0..... All the signs and everything were gone, Not sure what happened but i hope those 30 were bought and not anything bad. =/


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

My first Betta was a Walmart rescue, Joey. Thankfully the store switched to a Super Walmart and stopped selling them here in 2006. Our Pets Unlimited has ok stock though. I won't even check the other LPS. 

Walmart was horrible here. Joey was grey and laying on the bottom sideways. He ended up living a few years with my silver dollars, a night bright Yellow Orange VT after he was taken care of. WalMart shouldn't sell anything thats alive.


----------

